# Help! iTunes will not start up and I am hopeless at understanding these things...



## delinquent_kitty (Aug 26, 2007)

I have a problem with starting up iTunes. I first double clicked on the icon on my desktop and then it comes out with an error message, "iTunes has encountered a problem and needs to close." When I click on the error report it says, "AppName: itunes.exe AppVer: 7.3.2.6 ModName: unknown
ModVer: 0.0.0.0 Offset: 10001040"

I have no idea what it means but I tried restarting my computer which didn't work; as well as reinstalling, which also didn't work. Then I went here and found the troubleshooting start up instructions. I opened up Quicktime on the Control Panel, clicked "Audio" and a red error message came up saying, "Buffer overrun detected!" Programme: C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe, A buffer overrun has been detected which has corrupted the programme's internal state. The programme cannot safely continue execution and must now be terminated."

I have no idea what it means but I sense that something isn't right. Can someone please help me?


----------



## RawkStar (Aug 26, 2007)

I've seen this issue before, there was a problem with the most recent version of iTunes.
If you go threw their archives and download a previous version of the installation and install that it should work ok.


----------



## Lighty (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello, Im having a simular problem and I would like to download a previous version of iTunes but I cannot seem to find it. Can someone link me to the direct location or atleast to a download site that has it? ^^; Thanks


----------



## RawkStar (Aug 26, 2007)

http://www.oldversion.com/download.php?idlong=7840a80445ad6cbce3f94a5214633889

iTunes v6.0.5


----------



## Lighty (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks again, very much.


----------



## RawkStar (Aug 26, 2007)

did that older version of iTunes work for you?


----------

